# Scan today..



## Monkey (Jun 12, 2012)

...was all fine. Baby in right place, with a lovely little heartbeat. Measuring 7+1, which is roughly what I expected.

Sigh of relief, and roll on the next few weeks and starting to feel more human again!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to hear Monkey


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 12, 2012)

Wowza, that must be a sign of relief for you Monkey. How come you have had a scan this early, is it standard practice for all diabetics to have one before the 12wk stage?


----------



## allana (Jun 12, 2012)

Great news! Bet you can't wait for the 12 week scan now


----------



## Monkey (Jun 13, 2012)

NICE says you should get a viability scan to confirm the pregnancy, yep. I didn't with C (was in middle of changing hospitals and got lost in the system!) but was pleasantly surprised this time.

I meant to say on your other thread - the NICE guidelines are well worth a read in terms of knowing roughly what appointments to expect. Everywhere seems to do things differently tho, as folk on here will testify!



hyper-Suze said:


> Wowza, that must be a sign of relief for you Monkey. How come you have had a scan this early, is it standard practice for all diabetics to have one before the 12wk stage?


----------



## newbs (Jun 13, 2012)

Fantastic, great news!


----------



## Nic (Jun 13, 2012)

Great news, congrats!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Happy times, congratulations.....


----------

